# tomato soup



## Keith Neal (Nov 29, 2012)

The last harvest of tomatoes is in, and a friend who lives near a tomato farm brought us a large bag full, as he often does. I cut the tomatoes in half, toss in olive oil, salt and pepper, and roast at 400 for 45 minutes or so. I saute a couple of onions in oil or butter with some garlic in a large pot, peel the tomatoes and add to the pot, plus a cup or so of fresh basil, a teaspoon of fresh thyme, a half teaspoon of thai dragon pepper flakes and a quart or so of chicken stock. This simmers for 45 minutes or so, then gets processes to the right consistency with the boat motor. Great with grilled cheese sandwiches.







After cutting the tomatoes, I was cleaning the knife and learning to admire the natural patina developing. I had polished off the forced patina and decided to start over with a natural approach. Better.






At this point Her Ladyship entered on her way to Zumba. Referring to the GPS which we call Betty, she remarked "Yesterday, Betty would not let me put anything in her."

I put the knife down without cutting myself, and answered, "Yes, I have had that problem before."

The soup is cooking.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice profile on that knife.

Jason


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, either I have a warped sense of humor or I have pissed everyone off here. Either way, I am in the wrong forum.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 29, 2012)

????


----------



## bikehunter (Nov 29, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> ????



+1


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 29, 2012)

That is one large bag of tomatoes.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 29, 2012)

You peeled all those tomatoes? I'd have strained it just


----------



## bear1889 (Nov 29, 2012)

Better yet blendtec everything.......PS I got the joke I am afraid everyone else didn't, not only did I find it funny, been there done that:wink:


----------



## chinacats (Nov 29, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> Well, either I have a warped sense of humor or I have pissed everyone off here. Either way, I am in the wrong forum.



I think you are just flying low overhead...funny and I bet the soup was delicious!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 29, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> The last harvest of tomatoes is in, and a friend who lives near a tomato farm brought us a large bag full, as he often does. I cut the tomatoes in half, toss in olive oil, salt and pepper, and roast at 400 for 45 minutes or so. I saute a couple of onions in oil or butter with some garlic in a large pot, peel the tomatoes and add to the pot, plus a cup or so of fresh basil, a teaspoon of fresh thyme, a half teaspoon of thai dragon pepper flakes and a quart or so of chicken stock. This simmers for 45 minutes or so, then gets processes to the right consistency with the boat motor. Great with grilled cheese sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i bet that's great soup! i probably would have slow roasted all those tomatoes (200 degrees for 8 hours or so) with some sea salt, good olive oil and ground cardamom, and then just eaten them all in one sitting, though.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 29, 2012)

i probably would have cut all the tomatoes for pico de gallo just to use that knife more.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds really good!

(It was funny but you needed a rimshot.)


----------

